# Florida - comparable cost of living



## chg5002 (Oct 17, 2009)

I am a teacher and have a potential offer of work at a good school in Tampa, Florida starting in January. Apart from details of visas and cost of move etc. I'm trying to get an idea of what it will cost me to live there: taxes - federal and local, utilities, rent etc. I have some idea of rents fro websites but are there hidden costs. I need a rough idea of what kind of percentage of my income am I likely to lose before the normal costs of food etc.

Can anyone help? 

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

chg5002 said:


> I am a teacher and have a potential offer of work at a good school in Tampa, Florida starting in January. Apart from details of visas and cost of move etc. I'm trying to get an idea of what it will cost me to live there: taxes - federal and local, utilities, rent etc. I have some idea of rents fro websites but are there hidden costs. I need a rough idea of what kind of percentage of my income am I likely to lose before the normal costs of food etc.
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think Florida teachers earn enough to pay taxes! 

The deductions from your paycheck might include:
Federal tax -- quick calculation here.
State tax -- no personal income tax in Florida. You have high property taxes instead!
City tax -- some cities tax, some don't! No idea about Florida but check to see on local website.
Social security/medicare -- 7.65% of gross pay
Health insurance -- ask your employer. Can vary widely.
Disability insurance -- usually voluntary
401k/403b pension contributions -- usually voluntary but employer matching makes them hard to ignore. Complicated if you aren't sure if you're staying.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*tampa..*

i have lived in florida / miami /orlando... and had some friends living in tampa..

my question to you is - what is the salary they are offering you?


then i can give you my opinion......lane:


----------



## chg5002 (Oct 17, 2009)

mexliving said:


> i have lived in florida / miami /orlando... and had some friends living in tampa..
> 
> my question to you is - what is the salary they are offering you?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mexliving. there has not been a definate offer yet but we have talked about a ball park figure of 60k so that is what I'm working on at the moment to try to get an idea of percentage outgoings.

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are my five cents.

Is this a limited contract or will the school sponsor your GC (do not forget the current holding periods)? Have you considered your return move as far as household goods are concerned and a position in the UK. No, I do not want to rain on your parade but a 2-3 year gig does not last forever.

Rent/utilities/TV/internet - it depends on the area within Tampa. You can google "utilities" and use the zip code of your employer. city-data.com is also a good source of real-time information. Count on roughly 1/3 for taxes and deductions. 1/3 for housing. I hope you are not relying on public transportation - you will need a budget for care/insurance.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am amazed that a Florida school is offering jobs to aliens ... 
its obviously not a State school.. they could not afford to do it ....

But you should make the visa a priority discussion ..without that everything 
else is pie in the sky


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> I am amazed that a Florida school is offering jobs to aliens ...
> its obviously not a State school.. they could not afford to do it ....
> 
> But you should make the visa a priority discussion ..without that everything
> else is pie in the sky


State schools sponsor through agencies, private schools handle their visas in-house.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> State schools sponsor through agencies, private schools handle their visas in-house.


No idea about private schools ... 

But State schools in florida up until 2 years ago were individually hired by the schools ...I know quite a few ... of course there is a hiring freeze in most counties 
for quite sometime now ....


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> No idea about private schools ...
> 
> But State schools in florida up until 2 years ago were individually hired by the schools ...I know quite a few ... of course there is a hiring freeze in most counties
> for quite sometime now ....


This is 2009 not 2007. By the way - how do State schools get hired:>) 

As OP has not gone into any details but just asked for information about cost of living - the question of who hires and who does not seems irrelevant.


----------

